# Should I show her? Critique my doe.



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This is my doe Poppy, she was never shown by the farm we purchased her from and they don't sell their top show prospects, plus she is REALLY stubborn But if I work with her she should do fine I just figured it wasn't worth it. But If you could give me a list of her strengths and weaknesses and your opinion on if I should show her that would help me decide.
Thanks.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The above pic is of her dry so here is one from this summer when she was at her peak of 16 lbs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help but, I have boers.

She is a nice Doe that I do see.

I do have to mentioned, I see a fishtail in the first pic, that I am concerned about.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmmmmm. Is that bad? I will try to get a picture of her tail when I go out today. I had never noticed that before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She needs copper. I would copper bolus her.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Is that what causes the fish tail? Where would I get a copper bolus?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, copper deficiency can be bad, she can be treated even being preggo.

This is where I got mine
http://www.amazon.com/UltraCruz-Copper-Bolus-Supplement-adult/dp/B00C76LZZY


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Pam. 
I need you dairy people to judge her for me, I might show her in May so I would need to start working with her a little bit now.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pros:
Nice body capacity and depth, something you need to appreciate. 
Good brisket
Fairly good length of body
Long rump
Sharp withers

Cons:
Lacking uphill stance
Rump is a tad steep
pasterns are very weak
Something about her shoulders bug me
Rear legs could be a tad more angular, but not bad.

For her udder:
Weak attatchments
A bit lopsided
Medial is too defined for my taste (could look better if her attatchments were better)
Obviously she can produce well, but, from a conformation standpoint, her udder is not good. She does have fairly good teat placement. 
Fore udder could be smoother

Should you show her? I don't know how well she would do, but you could still show her.

Take a look at these girls, especially the Alpine National Champion (from 2005). She is very very nice! http://unitedcaprinenews.com/natl_2005.shtml


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Some copper and Bo.Se may tighten her up a bit.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe you should show her, she looks like a fairly nice doe. There is no harm in trying.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks sydney, I am going to show her in May and see how she does. If she does well then she can come to the state fair. I will get some copper in her to and some bo se.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck at the show, she is nice.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You might try a milk test with her, she produces well obviously.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I might when she freshens, she was up to 2 gallons a day for a while!


----------

